# Clarification on posting message



## messupdude (31 Jan 2016)

I was wondering if anyone in the AVN Tech trade is able to clarify this line for me. All I got on the phone with he recruitment center a while back was that I was going to be promoted either after basic or after trade training which is 3 months long for common core.

TCP 0 YR 153 DAYS. MBR to be granted the rank of PTE (B) PI3 upon successful completion of BMQ backdated to 31OCT15 IAW ref F.


----------



## dapaterson (31 Jan 2016)

TCP = Time Credit for Promotion.

PI3 = Pay Incentive 3

Presumably you have prior service, and are getting 153 days of credit towards entering the promotion zone to Cpl.  As well, you'll be paid as a Private (Basic) pay incentive 3 once you finish BMQ, and after completing BMQ you'll get that pay retroactively as of 31 October 2015.


None of the information in there has anything to do with AVN specifically.


----------



## messupdude (31 Jan 2016)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> TCP = Time Credit for Promotion.
> 
> PI3 = Pay Incentive 3
> 
> ...


I went to school for avn tech previously before joining. 

There's another line that's says:

QL3 (P) Provisional status to be removed upon completion of training


----------



## dapaterson (31 Jan 2016)

QL3 = Qualification Level 3; it's the basic level of training for the occupation.

The (P) stands for "Provisional".

So, in this case, after assessing your prior education and experience in related civilian employment, the CAF is saying "We'll grant him the basic level of training for the qualification, and make it provisional; once he's completed some training, we'll remove the Provisional status."

I suspect (but not having a copy of your message can't confirm) that they will send you to the school in Borden for a small part of the normal QL3 course; once that's done, the P will disappear.


----------



## DAA (2 Feb 2016)

:goodpost:


----------



## Vergy (2 Feb 2016)

I received this also except mine says 85 days not 153. It is still kind of confusing too me.

EDIT: Mine was something about going to the next rank though(Cpl).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Feb 2016)

That is likely in ref to the TCP part.


----------

